# etec 60hp prop on a sundance 1500cc



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

alright so its not a micro but its not a big boat either 
i just wanted some input on what prop you guys are running the for the 60 etec?

the boat has a manual jack plate and with the old M60B tohatsu she'd do 33 on my phones GPS but alass the tohasu has checked out with a blown piston and a gouged bore so im repowering next month with a 60 etec


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm running a Raker 20 pitch on my 2012 Copperhead.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

thanks PIB
what does one of those weigh in at?? whats your top speed?
did you try the 4 blade rouge when you were propping it out?? mines a bit heavy in the ass and i was thinking about something with more stern lift along with some smart tabs or bennetts
im at about 800lbs dry weight...


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Copperhead 2012 
Backcountry edition
Running a 4 blade rogue 13x21
Boat weight is only 360Lbs. 
Top speed 44.1
I'm running at 5700-5750RPM
A 19 would be better hole shot but would over raise rpm too much

Hope this helps


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

thanks high and dry  so how do you like the rogue? does it do whatthey say its sposed to or? 
i was thinking a 17 for my boat but your pretty darn light there maybe i should try a 15 first??

this difference in gear ratios has got me pretty stumped


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

trial and error i guess i tried over 10 props to get where im at

the rogue for my application just seems to be the best all around

best top speed
no blow out (can take off in nothing)
great control in turns
good hole shot


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm spinning a 20 pitch Raker at 5500-5600 RPM trimmed out. Only when I'm trimmed way out in a chop I would sill 5700 5750 RPM. If I drop down to the 18 Raker, My RPM's are up around 6000....
My skiff is listed at 375lbs, but I have the carbon hatches on mine. I'm sure that drops a few pounds. 


Mine is a 2012 Ankona Copperhead Tournament Series 

I get blow out when jumping on plane if I open up too far. 
My RPM's are way different than Ryan's. Mine have always been higher than his skiff by a few hundred RPM's. 

I tried the Viper 17 and Viper 19.
The Viper 17 my skiff was burying the bow, only seeing 36 mph at 6000+ RPMs. I ran the boat with it like that once.... I then ran the Viper 19 and got 5800 RPM's but I was still burying the bow.  Getting far too much stern lift. I changed over to a Raker 20 for it's Bow Lift. My hole shot has decreased but I got the best speed at 41mph. RPM's at 5500 most of the time. They say the full 60 horses are at 5800 RPM so I figured drop down to the Raker 18 to bump the RPM's a bit. The 18 was bad. Top speed was 36 and RPM's were around 6000. So I was forced to settle with the 20 Raker. Hole shot is not so good depending on the load. The hole shot with both Vipers was incredible. It was instantly on plane. Whereas the Raker's, not so much. Seems like the Viper 19 gave me the best performance numbers, I just didn't like that it stuffed the bow so much. 
Soon after that, my 30 days of the Evinrude Prop Program were up. So I stayed with the 20 Raker. I may just take it to a local prop place to tweak it a bit. If not, I can always buy aftermarket and keep the Raker as a spare. Right now I have a 17 pitch aluminum as a spare. 

The Raker 20 still seems to give me some stern lift. 
If I back off the throttle to 5000 rpm's, I can control the bow lift much better. And by playing with the trim and the tabs I can get it back up to 37-38 mph at 5000 rpm.

The skiff handles great in turns. It hugs turns incredibly. It seems like the big props we're spinning tend to lift the stern up. It seems like a Jack Plate may counter that lift and do great.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

well thats good to hear that you guys are getting plenty of stern lift cause mine needs all it can get as im at about 2X the weight unloaded and with me my bro and my fishing buddy were prbably pushing 1500 with a full 27 gal tank of gas and 60# cooler in the bow though with the etec ill beable to shed some fuel weight
with the 60 tohatsu it was REALLY slow out of the hole but banging the rev limiter on the top end but i blame the 10" diameter prop for that - not enough thrust diameter
might have to put my bro and my buddy on a diet though lol both of them are about 225 

im probably gonna get the atlas micro jacker and a set of bennett sport tabs and hopefully between that and the larger diameter 4 blade prop she wont be so ass heavy 

i think imall try the 17p rogue 1st

PIB id becareful with that engine if you lug it itll kill it in a heartbeat try to get it where your running 5750 loaded down your better turning more rpms than less 
thanks for the responses guys !!


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

Well i decided to go with a 75hp etec instead... Put the money down yesterday and also got an atlas microjacker and bennett m80 tabs im still gonna try the 17p rogue first
Pics and details to follow


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

PIB and High and Dry, the bare hull weight is listed at 360lbs for the copperhead (No top cap, console, platforms, accessories, nothin'). Include a 240 lb etec and you are way over double bare hull weight. As soon as I pick up my fully loaded SUV I am weighing her at the truck stop in Ft. Pierce.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice setup

surprised that u went with the 75 though

320#(75hp) vs 240# (60hp) 


For 15 more Hp 80# plus another Cylinder of gas consumption 

Sure u have your reasons.

a 90HP weighs 320# but boat probably not rated for that. lol

Looks like it will be a sweet setup.  Good luck

Welcome to the Etec family. lol


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Weigh stations: 

http://www.bigrigjobs.com/Truck-Scales/Florida/Fort_Pierce_South.html


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

BTW High & Dry and PIB, the model 117 float on trailer for an SUV weighs in at @300#. Maybe a touch more for the swing tongue. Check with Float On and they'll tell you weight of the Copperhead trailer. All you have to do is weigh the vehicle solo and then all inclusive. Truck scales are pretty darn accurate. Don't let anyone tell you they can't weigh accurate on the low and high ends because the calibration won't be linear. In my experience testing scrap yards' honesty, they are accurate anywhere from 1-15#.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

> Nice setup
> 
> surprised that u went with the 75 though
> 
> ...


I gained a fair amount of torque and i just about stole this one 
7500 out the door WITH the icommand guage and controls 
Where i fish getting shallow isnt as much of a concern as being able to get out of the hole plus i should be able to save fuel by backing off to a lower rpm to cruise the sales guy told me that the 60 is stretched to the max to get 60hp and brp had trouble sqeezing an honest 60 hp out of that engine he said theres a HUGE difference between the two torquewise but well see it took all the power the 60 tohatsu had to get it out of the hole and keep it on a plane


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Cool deal. 

Sounds like u are dialed in. 

;D


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

Yea if anyone out there is considering buying an etec here in the SE pm me after youve called all the other dealers in ga fl and sc and ill give you this guys name and number lol thats what i had to do... He beat everyone by a grand or more on both engines - one stipulation though, gotta have cash up front to get the best price


----------

